

New app restriction might kill Titanium and Air on iPhone OS - mrkurt
http://developer.appcelerator.com/question/14241/what-does-this-mean-for-titanium-mobile-iphoneos4

======
tumult
Doesn't this mean you now have to write every iPhone application directly in C
and Objective-C? This doesn't make much sense. What's a translation layer? C
preprocessor? What if I implement a language in the C preprocessor? That's not
allowed? Ok, how much of the C preprocessor can I use? Is there a limited
number of #defines before you start saying no? Do I have to provide my source
code to you when submitting an app for approval? What if I implement an
embedded language in C++ through operator overloading? Is that a translation
layer? Is Boost a translation layer? Can I use Boost::Lambda?

The fuck? This doesn't make sense. What is a translation layer?

~~~
jrockway
The solution is Android. Do you have JVM bytecodes? Great, your app is
approved.

~~~
tumult
My Nexus One is so laggy that I can't stand to use it anymore. It's just a
huge pain in the ass scrolling around, resizing, etc. It's a slow turd, and
the Android devs seem intent on bolting on more useless features rather than
speeding up the user experience or fixing bugs. The first (and only) update
for my N1 added more bugs than fixed.

~~~
jrockway
Want some cheese to go along with that whine?

------
lux
If Apple are serious about gaming, as they seem to be, they surely won't
enforce a limitation that will kill tools like Unity. It will be interesting
to see their clarification, but somehow I think we'll all be fine.

~~~
j_baker
I suspect that this is just a poorly thought-out attempt to keep Flash off of
the iPhone.

------
blasdel
They really should have just let Flash CS5 apps fail in the marketplace, or
just been very selective about quality when approving them.

------
dpnewman
I wonder if apple loathes the idea of Appcelerator or others enabling
developers to develop simultaneously for platforms outside of Apple. They
probably like that it opens up development to more people - but they want
total commitment to their devices.

------
tlrobinson
Appcelerator's initial response:
[http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/apple-4-0-and...](http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/apple-4-0-and-
titanium.html)

~~~
ehnus
Is this link mirrored anywhere? It seems to have gone down.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's still there for me, but here's the text:

 _By now, most of you have probably seen or heard about Apple iPhone SDK 4.0
and a little hidden gem in their freshly minted 4.0 Terms of Services, notably
3.3.1: “Applications that link to Documented APIs through an intermediary
translation or compatibility layer or tool are prohibited.”

It’s clear that products like Titanium, Unity3D, Ansca, MonoTouch and others
are now a bit in question for iPhone 4.0+ with this language. We’re all trying
to get our heads around what this means and trying to reach out to Apple to
get clarification.

Hang tight, we’ll try and give you more information as we can figure it out
from Apple. We don’t want to make any false promises or claims – and most
importantly, we want to make sure we’re abiding by Apple’s rules._

------
proee
this is bad new for appcelerator. Good luck guys!

~~~
theBobMcCormick
I can't think of anyone this is _good_ for.

~~~
tlrobinson
Cocoa devs?

